# Upgrade Bug Hunt!!



## Michael Morris

Ok, we're now on vbulletin 3.0.5 and I'm pretty sure you all hate it.  For those that don't stay up till 7 in the morning then here's the story - Jelsoft located a major security breach.  They won't say exactly what - but in my experience those announcements precede the worm that exploits them by, oh, 3 days at most.  So I wanted to get this forum secure as quickly as possible.

Now it's bug hunt time. The sudden unceremonious introduction of the new code is going along better than I thought - but there's still several features not working.  Like dice (I'm working on it).  RPG Inferno (guys, if you're a fan of this, better let Russ know *NOW* )

I don't think there's anything so bad that you guys could crash or corrupt the database - even if there is then we have a fresh backup as of 7 this morning.  If it's gonna corrupt it will corrupt within the next 24 hours or so - so backup your new posts - cross your fingers - and hope this bird stays aloft.

Oh, and yell at me - a lot.


----------



## Morrus

Sci-fi and PDF sites have both disappeared completely.  So has the EN Publishing website, the NWN page.... and loads of other pages.


----------



## Darkness

It's not a new thing, but when I go into someone's profile and click 'user options,' it takes me to the Admin CP (which I can't do much with ) instead of the Mod CP.


----------



## Morrus

Oh, and a minor little thing... we no longer have a main news page.


----------



## Michael Morris

Ok, that's fixed (had to close the boards down while investigating that one though  )


----------



## Morrus

OK, seems the issues I mentioned have been fixed already.  Thanks, Michael!


----------



## Michael Morris

Still trying for Dice - I don't remember the exact command line...

[dice]3D6[/dice]  <--- Hoping a middle cap makes the difference.

EDIT:


----------



## Morrus

Some of the sidebars on various pages aren't working - latest forum topics and poll sidebars both broken.


----------



## Knight Otu

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> Still trying for Dice - I don't remember the exact command line...



 Let's see...
 (dice=3)6(/dice)
 [dice]


----------



## Michael Morris

K - That one has me stumped - let me see if it's been reported at vbadvanced.


----------



## Michael Morris

Ok, at least that works.  I'm getting too tired to be effective - been up all night.  I promise I'll get on this first thing when I wake up, and I'll try not to be too long.


----------



## MarauderX

Thanks much for the quick work and the late night.  Only change I noticed was picture thumbnails are no longer shown, but provide a link instead.  Not a major pain, but the thumbnails work wonders for my short memory.  

Hope everything else goes well, and thanks again.


----------



## msd

Maybe it's just my machine, but the 4 icons above the quick reply box (at the bottom of the page) aren't showing...just get the red X's.

Can someone else either confirm or deny?

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

msd said:
			
		

> Maybe it's just my machine, but the 4 icons above the quick reply box (at the bottom of the page) aren't showing...just get the red X's.
> 
> Can someone else either confirm or deny?
> 
> Thanks,
> Matt



 I'll confirm that.

So far, its all I've noticed. Great job getting things done so quickly, Michael! Sleepwell


----------



## Gez

> Ok, the new forum code is up and you hate it. Complain bitterly and longly here, but try to be understanding.




Now who's bitter? 

OK, since you asked me too, I made a little effort and I succeeded. I hate the new code. And you too. Hate hate hate. You suck. Like, totally.



No, I'm not serious. Just poking fun. Actually, I haven't noticed any problem, didn't even knew about that RPG Inferno thing, and the quick reply box icons (B, I, U, QUOTE) are all working fine for me.


----------



## MerakSpielman

msd said:
			
		

> Maybe it's just my machine, but the 4 icons above the quick reply box (at the bottom of the page) aren't showing...just get the red X's.
> 
> Can someone else either confirm or deny?
> 
> Thanks,
> Matt



Those buttons are working properly for me.


----------



## msd

MerakSpielman said:
			
		

> Those buttons are working properly for me.




Hmmm...is it possible it's related to a specific theme?  FWIW, I use the Electric Blue theme.


----------



## JimAde

Perhaps not helpful in a bug hunt, but I just wanted to say thanks for the heroics.  I'd hate to see ENWorld get hosed.

You rock, dude!


----------



## Knight Otu

msd said:
			
		

> Hmmm...is it possible it's related to a specific theme?  FWIW, I use the Electric Blue theme.




  I'm using Electric Blue as well, and the Quick reply buttons look normal to me.

 Edit - scratch that, they're gone now, and replaced with text....


----------



## BSF

Wow, I didn't even notice the changes Michael.  In fact, I only came here because of the link in the forum header.  

Graphics in quick reply for the default style are not showing up.  

Nothing that is impacting my ability to use the forums though.  In fact, I hardly even noticed.  

Admittedly, I manually do my bbcode and I sometimes navigate the forums  strictly through my address bar.  I'm wacky that way.


----------



## Super Girl

graphics for quick reply, and for regular posts aren't showing up.  I get little white squares with red dots, and if I hover, it pops up what the thing does, Quotes, bold, underline, etc.


----------



## MerakSpielman

Funny, I had just posted saying my buttons were ok, but now they're the white squares with red dots, too (I assume it's a red "X" but there's not enough room to show it).


----------



## JimAde

I'm using the Default style with Firefox and my graphics all look fine (quick reply button, etc.)


----------



## Thornir Alekeg

Not sure if it is related, but I was just trying to update my signature and found that if I used the drop down box from the bar under the EN World logo, clicked on Edit My Signature and moved the mouse off the drop down box, it immediately stops loading the page.  I do not recall that happening before.


----------



## Knight Otu

When I logged off earlier today, I received an "An error occured while logging you off etc" error. As always, not sure if it is related, but I never ran into that here on ENWorld (but almost always on Nothingland).


----------



## Viking Bastard

We have a dice feature?

 [dice=4]6[/dice]

   [dice=3]6[/dice]

      How awesomely kewl.

   EDIT: Or not. How does this work?


----------



## Knight Otu

Viking Bastard said:
			
		

> EDIT: Or not. How does this work?



 Look here. Scroll down a bit.


----------



## Desdichado

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> I'm using Electric Blue as well, and the Quick reply buttons look normal to me.
> 
> Edit - scratch that, they're gone now, and replaced with text....



I don't have either in Stealth...


----------



## Viking Bastard

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Look here. Scroll down a bit.



 Allright. Only 3d. Lets try this then...

 [dice]


----------



## Michael Morris

Ok I'm up and ready to go hunting.  After reviewing the thread this is what I've got.


Broken images, possibibly isolated to the Electric Blue style.
Navbar logout error - I know precisely what causes this and will have it fixed shortly.
The Poll and Recent Forum Links modules in vba aren't working.  VBAdvanced also requires upgrading (it's on version 1.02), so hopefully upgrading will correct it.
Broken links throughout the system.

BTW, I think it was BardStephen that mentioned that this upgrade doesn't *look* that different - well most of the visual changes are confined to the admincp this time around, which you guys never see. About the only visual change you guys are going to see anytime soon is a restoration of the forum specific banner icons - but that will be after January - right now savor 5 years


----------



## cybertalus

Broken images aren't isolated to Electric Blue.  I've got them on Player's Handbook as well.  All the little formatting things like Bold and Italic in the compose window that everyone else has mentioned.  Not that I particually miss them, but thought it might help track them down if you knew it wasn't just one theme where they're gone.

Oh, and no complaining here.  Thus far the board hasn't bombarded me with loud flashy things, or required me to submit a DNA sample or change any of my privacy settings in order to post, so I'm happy.


----------



## Patlin

When I try to view new posts since my last visit under the "my account" menu, I get the following:



> Patlin, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
> 
> Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
> If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.




Did this become a restricted feature recently? I used to get something resembling that, no problem.


----------



## Knight Otu

Patlin, try the "My User Control Panel" link instead.

 And I can confirm cybertalus' observation that the images are not isolated. I also tried default and slate, and the images are missing there as well.


----------



## Morrus

Couple of screenshots.  Default style.


----------



## Michael Morris

Testing Quick Reply - the images issue has been fixed.


----------



## Morrus

Yup! Thanks, Michael.

 When I try to use the buttons, I get this (attached).  That is the result of me pressing the BOLD button, although they all do the same.


----------



## Michael Morris

That one's going to need to be reported to Jelsoft - because I've not made any code alterations at the template or code level to the files behind that.


----------



## Morrus

That's been happening for months. Only here, not at any other vB board on the web.  So it's not a vB fault, it's something to do with us.


----------



## DaveStebbins

This has been happening for a while, but when I mouseover a thread title in a forum, I no longer get a preview. Is this because I switched to slate? I'm pretty sure it's not my browser (Firefox) because I still get thread previews at the Wizards boards.

Either way, it's not that big of a deal and everything else seems to be working very well for me.


----------



## GnomeWorks

Hmm... I see we have updated...

One thing I immediately noticed that I really don't like, and since I only got here about five minutes ago I'm uncertain if anyone else has mentioned it - I don't like that the link to the user CP is in the _My Account_ menu.  I use my CP extensively for navigation (in fact, I use it pretty much exclusively), and I'd prefer to not have to deal with a menu when using it.


----------



## haiiro

BardStephenFox said:
			
		

> Wow, I didn't even notice the changes Michael.  In fact, I only came here because of the link in the forum header.




Ditto on that, more or less -- I saw the notice about the upgrade early this morning. Either you've already killed most of the bugs at this point, or none of them affect my forum usage. Nice work, Michael!


----------



## GentleGiant

I think this is an upgrade thing too, since it worked "properly" a couple of days ago (and I haven't changed any settings in my browser or elsewhere).
When clicking an attachment it opens up in the same window, it used to open in a new window (both in Firefox 1.0 and IE 6)


----------



## GentleGiant

Came across this weird looking bug in this thread:
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=113333


----------



## Patlin

Thanks for solving my previous problem, Knight.

Here's one that may or may not be on topic:

The very very cool link to the encounter level and xp calculator in the online gaming toolbox broke.  Here's another link that appears to have the same resource:

http://nazaire.home.insightbb.com/calculator.htm


----------



## Michael Morris

GentleGiant said:
			
		

> Came across this weird looking bug in this thread:
> http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=113333




That was accomplished using tables.  HTML was turned on in that forum somehow - I haven't figured out how.  HTML should always be off here.


----------



## Cheiromancer

Diaglo said that RPG Inferno might be doomed.  Apparently there are a few pages that aren't loading right?  Is this true?

I am one of the vast legion of RPG Inferno fans.  So if you don't want a quarter of a dozen EN Worlders mad at you, keep your hands off the game!


----------



## Michael Morris

Start a thread - drum up support 

I didn't transfer the necessary files for it to run but I can reappend them if Russ gives the ok.


----------



## reanjr

"Latest Forum Topics" on main page is gone...

Did someone mention this already?


----------



## reanjr

Oh, while I am on this thread...

This one isn't new and is entirely cosmetic, but the background images throughout the entire site do not appear in my browser (Opera 7.51).  Everything is just a flat grey.  It looks like the site is using some wacky transluscency hack designed for IE only.  Using transluscent PNGs with the IE PNG workaround (as IE is the one that is broken) might be a better approach.


----------



## Michael Morris

reanjr said:
			
		

> Oh, while I am on this thread...
> 
> This one isn't new and is entirely cosmetic, but the background images throughout the entire site do not appear in my browser (Opera 7.51).  Everything is just a flat grey.  It looks like the site is using some wacky transluscency hack designed for IE only.  Using transluscent PNGs with the IE PNG workaround (as IE is the one that is broken) might be a better approach.




All of the images are jpegs, and no Microsoft proprietary tags are used anywhere (I hate those - well, there is the screen-goes-grey effect on log out, but that's a side issue). Opera has issues with CSS in general, in my opinion it's the worst browser out there right now.  Switch to Firefox


----------



## cybertalus

reanjr, I'm using Opera 7.54u1 and I'm getting backgrounds just fine, in both Player's Handbook and the default style.  Not sure if I ever used 7.51 or not, but I've never had problems with the backgrounds, and I'm even set to ID as Opera, which I understand sets the strictest rendering rules.


----------



## Cheiromancer

Is the private message thing working?  I just tried to send a PM to the three newest members of RPG Inferno, and all three bounced.


----------



## Maerdwyn

the WYSIWYG editor isn't working properly for me - this is the same issue I was having before the upgrade.   After trying unsuccessfully trying some fixes, I was told it was likely bugs that would be corrected in the next (that is, the current) version of vbulletin, but I'm still getting a message saying:

"______.  This command is invalid or not implemented."  when I click on some of the WYSIWYG icons.  Curiously, cut, copy, paste, Indent, Remove tags, Undo, Redo, Wrap 
	
	




		Code:
	

 Tags, Wrap PHP tags, and Wrap Quote tags all work normally.  Font, Size, Color, Insert Smile don't work at all (these don't even bring up the error message.[/left]


----------



## the Jester

Michael, thanks for all your hard work!  I didn't notice a thing.


----------



## Knight Otu

At least in Electric Blue, the "Edit Folders" link is missing from the User CP.


----------



## GentleGiant

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> All of the images are jpegs, and no Microsoft proprietary tags are used anywhere (I hate those - well, there is the screen-goes-grey effect on log out, but that's a side issue). Opera has issues with CSS in general, in my opinion it's the worst browser out there right now.  Switch to Firefox



Actually, I'm using the Slate style in Firefox and I don't see the old background images either, just the flat grey that reanjr mentioned (I did see the background while loading pages on a dial-up over the holidays, but when the page was fully loaded it was the same flat grey again).


----------



## Darkness

Posticons are now broken in the thread listings in the forums (but not within the threads).


----------



## Darkness

Darkness said:
			
		

> Posticons are now broken in the thread listings in the forums (but not within the threads).



...and they're back. Nice work.


----------



## Michael Morris

Good catch - I broke it when I reverted a template.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Unread threads being Bold has just stopped working for me...


----------



## cybertalus

Those settings in the USER CP that let me switch New Topics in Bold on/off, Post Icons on/off, etc. don't seem to be working now.  At leats not in Player's Handbook.  Haven't checked other styles.


----------



## Hand of Evil

*What option turns off Thread Icons?*

I had them turned off yesterday but now they are back and I have check the box but they are still there!  How can I turn those mighty big icons off!


----------



## Hand of Evil

cybertalus said:
			
		

> Those settings in the USER CP that let me switch New Topics in Bold on/off, Post Icons on/off, etc. don't seem to be working now.  At leats not in Player's Handbook.  Haven't checked other styles.



Default too.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

And the bold is back.


----------



## Michael Morris

Fixed this problem.


----------



## Darkness

I found a thread that shows a blank page when I click on it.

(Note: It's in the Staff Forum, so clicking the above link won't do much for regular users/community supporters. )

edit -

Weird. It shows up now - but the first post still does not so the thread begins with post #2.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Every thread I see starts at #2 now, also.


----------



## Tanager

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Every thread I see starts at #2 now, also.



 Likewise.

Seems to have happened in the last 20 minutes or so. I'm afraid I wasn't really paying attention at first so i can't give you a nice clean walkback on the behavior, except to say it occurs on both IE  and Firefox.


----------



## the_bruiser

*First Post Doesn't Show*

Hello all.  Sorry for the bother, I'm not sure if this is even the right place to ask.  When I click on a thread, the originating post does not show up; the threads start at post #2.  Not sure what I might have clicked on to cause this.  Any help would be appreciated.  Thanks!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

This is hilarious. Beacuse of the first post not showing, there's nothing here but my post.


----------



## the_bruiser

*Second Question*

While I'm at it, is there a way to support that doesn't involve using a CC#?  I would be happy to send $35 to Morrus by check!


----------



## the_bruiser

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> This is hilarious. Beacuse of the first post not showing, there's nothing here but my post.




Well, after YOUR post, mine started showing for some reason (both my second and my original)... is (was?) this a me problem or a board problem?


----------



## Michael Morris

I'm busy undoing some changes I made for the feats database.  I've changed the way it works so that the code is more isolated.  Unfortunately some glitches are occuring as I work on it.  I'm getting pretty close to done.

The missing threads was a glitch outright - the missing first posts was caused because, in the feats database, I actually *want* to drop the first post.

I think everything should be back to normal, but keep reporting guys.


----------



## the_bruiser

Okay; seems to be working again.  Still happy to be a supporter if somebody can tell me how.


----------



## Michael Morris

Hee hee - my fault.  Bug fixed.


----------



## Plane Sailing

I find that, specifically, the #1 post doesn't show if I've got the Players Handbook style selected and I'm using Firefox.

If I use the new default scheme (of which my hat knows no limit) I get to see the first post - which seems to suggest that maybe there is some interaction between the PHB style CSS and Firefox support.

the_bruiser - out of interest what browser and style are you using?

Cheers


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> Hee hee - my fault.  Bug fixed.



 Ah, well. That was kind of a fun bug, but I guess its good to fix it.


----------



## Plane Sailing

Good fix.

Cheers


----------



## Michael Morris

The bug exists because there is a conditional to shut off first post from displaying in certain new forums, such as the feats and later the spells databases.  The first posts of these forums have their own special formatting, so to show the first post in the thread is redundant.  However, I have to turn this off for all other forums

And I forgot to...   

Sorry guys.


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

I can't seem to access the articles page. Everytime I click on the articles link I get a blank page. Its the same if I click a link to specific article on the main page. I apologize if this has already been addressed.

Thanks

Dirge


----------



## Michael Morris

Verified.  The upgrade took out the templates.  I'll need to get them from Russ.


----------



## Darkness

I've been informed that non-CSs now can access RPG Inferno.

Not sure whether that's intentional so I figured I'd mention it.


----------



## Michael Morris

??  I wasn't even aware it would function without it's hacks.

Hmmm... Curious.  Most curious indeed if it's true.

The article system is fixed.


----------



## Cheiromancer

Yeah, the RPG Inferno game is running fine for me.

The Minotaur King needs more hit points, though.


----------



## Michael Morris

Well, that is odd.  Too tired to investigate now - will in the morning.


----------



## der_kluge

MM - the balloon tips thingy that hovers over the message subject when you leave your cursor over it for a little while comes up when you leave your cursor in the entire box, not just on thread title.

I remember you changed that in the last version. I liked it that way much better.


----------



## Michael Morris

Fixed.


----------



## der_kluge

Thou rocketh.


----------



## Psionicist

Don't know if this is a bug, but Michaels custom titel is gone for some reason.


----------



## Michael Morris

I turned it off.  Wanted to see if anyone would notice


----------



## howandwhy99

Damn,  you do a lot of work around here.  I wanted to say we appreciate it. 



  and that I have a small problem.
My "new posts since last visit" searches are timing out I think.  For the last week after a few pages into the search I receive a "sorry - no matches" page.  The search then stops working for relevant pages on that search string.


----------



## Michael Morris

Hmm, that is odd.  Let's see if this disappears after the server swap.


----------



## Cheiromancer

I've changed my mind about RPG Inferno.  I'm tired of it, and I won't object if it disappears.


----------



## kirinke

Eek, gotta expect some probs with a new server. 
Ok my 2 coppers:

Smileys are only sorta working.  About half of them have the square with the circle dot thingie in the middle.

My Subscriptions option in the menu: Only sorta working. Had to try like 3 times before it would show. When it didn't show it'd display the who's online option thingie.

Still, minor stuff. And Enworld seems to be running a quite bit faster now 
WHOO HOO WE ARE ONLINE!

*don's the war-paint, roller-blades, strips to skivvies and grabs a sheet, using it like a cape as she skates insanely through the forums singing at the top of her lungs.


----------



## Shadowdancer

Every time I try to post a new thread, I get a white screen rather than going back to the forum I was trying to post in. And the thread doesn't post. I've tried five times in the general forum, and nothing.

Also, I cannot get the EN World site to load at all using Netscape. It keeps generating an operating error. Works OK with Internet Explorer, except for the problem trying to post a new thread.


----------



## Michael Morris

Dump your cache, your cookies, and reboot.  That may fix it.


----------



## kirinke

Did. Fixed the smileys, but still have to manually type in the www.enworld.org thing otherwise I get the 'stolen by kender' message.


----------



## woodelf

Since the server upgrade, i seem to have lost all icons, to be replaced by (badly-formatted) text. I'm using Firefox 1.0, Mac OS X 10.3.7, in case that helps track down the problem. I'll attach a few screenshots to show you what i mean.

The first 4 images are what it looks like now. The last one is what a typical screen used to look like (up until 5min before the server upgrade). Yes, i'm aware that the color scheme is probably just a themes issue. It's the buttons i'm wondering about.

You'll also notice that, in addition to text in place of all icons, it seems to be doing something a bit wierd with some of the data displayed, like timestamps. But maybe i've just never noticed that before?


----------



## Michael Morris

Dump cache, dump cookies, reboot firefox.


----------



## woodelf

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> Dump cache, dump cookies, reboot firefox.




OK, i deleted my cache, deleted all cookies originating from "www.enworld.org" or "enworld.org", and rebooted Firefox. No change. I still have lots of words crammed in where all the icons should be. Oh, and i no longer have an option to change themes, at least that i can find.


----------



## Michael Morris

Something is blocking your image loads.  I'm willing to bet it's something client-side, because I haven't been able to duplicate your problem.


----------



## woodelf

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> Something is blocking your image loads.  I'm willing to bet it's something client-side, because I haven't been able to duplicate your problem.




And it looks fine, now, in Safari. So something's up with Firefox--though i've changed nothing--and it's not blocking images on any other website--and the change exactly coincided with the server upgrade. Plus, it's substituting text for them, though that may just be using the ALT tags for the images.  

Though i still can't find anywhere to change my theme to something not-black-and-hard-to-read. It should be in the user control panel, options screen, right?


----------



## Brown Jenkin

I am running Netscape 6.  Before the server upgrade I always remained logged in between sessions. After the upgrade I need to log in each time I come back. I have cleared my cookies and cache and always make sure the remember me is checked. Am I missing something or is this something with the new server setup.


----------



## LcKedovan

ENWorld Neverwinter Nights server link dead after the move? Is the server dead as well or discontinued or whatever? Just bought the Platinum edition and wanted to check out the ENWorld server but can't find/get to it or any info about it...

-W.


----------



## woodelf

It took drastic steps to fix the problem [delete Firefox and user profile, reinstall], but all better.

Except, are themes gone? I can't find any way to change from black to readable.


----------



## DaveStebbins

Themes were disabled because they weren't playing nice. They will be reactivated after MM has fixed other, larger, glitches.


----------



## hafrogman

I don't if anyone else has experienced this problem, but the first time I visit here after turning on a computer, I.E. crashes on me.  After crashing if I visit again, the site loads normally.  This has happened every time I've visited recently and on numerous different computers over different internet connections.


----------



## woodelf

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I don't if anyone else has experienced this problem, but the first time I visit here after turning on a computer, I.E. crashes on me. After crashing if I visit again, the site loads normally. This has happened every time I've visited recently and on numerous different computers over different internet connections.




So, clearly, you shouldn't be using MSIE. ;-)  

Seriously, though, since i haven't seen any similar complaints in this thread, and given all the other problems with MSIE (particularly the gaping holes in its security, and its inability to render simple pages properly for any number of reasons), i'd strongly suggest switching browsers.


----------



## hafrogman

Not always my choice as to which browsers to use.  I find that too many sites simply won't run in Netscape and nothing else is loaded on the university computers.


----------



## GentleGiant

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Not always my choice as to which browsers to use.  I find that too many sites simply won't run in Netscape and nothing else is loaded on the university computers.



Hmmm... interesting.
I have so far in my history of using Netscape (many, many years) only had two sites that I had to boot up IE to use, and the reasons were purely a java-based problem.
With Firefox I haven't come across any sites that it wouldn't open, not even the two aforementioned sites.
So... I don't know what kind of sites you're visiting 
Of course, the university computers are a different problem.


----------

